# mercury throttle cable adjustment/install



## elcapitanmas (Aug 7, 2012)

So my new boat is all put back together and I can fire and run the motor at idle. All thats left to do is adjust and connect the throttle cable and shift cable. Shift cable seems to be okay, or at least i can adjust it so its connected correctly. I cannot for the life of me figure out what I'm doing wrong when trying to adjust the throttle. When I get everything connected and hit the throttle lever the arm just pops out. When I look at it, it looks to me like the black plastic elbow needs to sit as close to the throttle arm as possible but I can't figure out how to adjust it so it sits where it needs to be and not pop out.

Any help is greatly appreciated. As soon as I figure it out, the boat is ready for the water.

first picture is of the unit together, to me the black plastic elbow is sitting too far below the throttle pin that it pushes up on, regardless, the second picture shows what happens when I hit the throttle lever the silver arm pops out of the black elbow.


----------



## acwd (Aug 7, 2012)

Are you trying to open the throttle with it neutral or in forward? If you are trying it in forward could be that its not going all the way in gear, need to adjust the shift cable some more? Maybe the black clip pin that holds the rod in place is shot and needs to be replaced or its not seating all the way? Just some ideas I have floating around in my head.

Steve


----------



## Bailey Boat (Aug 8, 2012)

Try "backing into it". Meaning, disconnect the linkage so its free to move and then advance the throttle control lever to its forwardmost position then go to the motor and bring the throttle plate to the linkage and connect. If that works I'm "good", if not it is just a WAG.......Let us know which.....


----------



## elcapitanmas (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks guys, I figured it out the other night, the throttle pin doesn't go into either of those holes, it actually goes into the clip in the picture. DOHHHHHHHH, ran her last night, everything worked pretty good, gonna have a buddy take a run with me and see if it needs to be adjusted any more.


----------

